# Anyone went to the Feria de las Culturas Amigas?



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

Today was the last day in Mexico City, near the Ángel in Insurgentes. 

It was a really big, really colourful festival with the presence of 75 countries. Every country had its stand and had a selection of their history, culture, food and turistic options for the public to go and know a bit more about them. With +/- a million and a half people attending, I wondered if someone from this forum went. 

Every country sold their particular kinds of food and everyone was very friendly. I even had the oportunity to briefly talk in my horrible french with one of the gentlemen in the France stand and to ask some questions about Hungary to the lady selling their delicious food hehehe 

I wanted to post a youtube video of the event for the people that couldn't go but I'm still not allowed but if you google some images of the festival you can see the stands and the people.

So, anyone went?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Quetza said:


> Today was the last day in Mexico City, near the Ángel in Insurgentes.
> 
> It was a really big, really colourful festival with the presence of 75 countries. Every country had its stand and had a selection of their history, culture, food and turistic options for the public to go and know a bit more about them. With +/- a million and a half people attending, I wondered if someone from this forum went.
> 
> ...


Doesn't a similar event take place in Chapala area? I think I read about it somewhere.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Doesn't a similar event take place in Chapala area? I think I read about it somewhere.


This is the fourth year for this event in Mexico City. Mayor Ebrard started it the year of the flu epidemic to promote the city as a wonderful place to visit, and it has become a very popular event. Not every country had typical food on sale, but there was enough variety to satisfy anyone looking for an exotic lunch. One day I had a Serbian speciality, some kind of yummy sausage with salad, and another day I had really good Thai food, something that's hard to find here. It was catered by a Thai restaurant in Condesa, not too far from where I live, so I'm planning a visit soon. I also had a piece of delicious nut and raisin cake from Russia. This is the time of year I have to buy several birthday gifts, so I had fun shopping on one afternoon, both for my sister and a good friend and also for myself!


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> This is the fourth year for this event in Mexico City. Mayor Ebrard started it the year of the flu epidemic to promote the city as a wonderful place to visit, and it has become a very popular event. Not every country had typical food on sale, but there was enough variety to satisfy anyone looking for an exotic lunch. One day I had a Serbian speciality, some kind of yummy sausage with salad, and another day I had really good Thai food, something that's hard to find here. It was catered by a Thai restaurant in Condesa, not too far from where I live, so I'm planning a visit soon. I also had a piece of delicious nut and raisin cake from Russia. This is the time of year I have to buy several birthday gifts, so I had fun shopping on one afternoon, both for my sister and a good friend and also for myself!


I wish I could have bought as much as Isla Verde, but I went with 2 people and between the 3 of us we had around 250 pesos. However, the event was very enjoyable. 

And could you share the details of that Thai restaurant? :tongue1:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Quetza said:


> I wish I could have bought as much as Isla Verde, but I went with 2 people and between the 3 of us we had around 250 pesos. However, the event was very enjoyable.
> 
> And could you share the details of that Thai restaurant? :tongue1:


Next year you'll know to bring more money with you!.

Here's the info about the restaurant:

Pad Thai, Av. Sonora 49-1, Col. Condesa, tel: 5256-4518


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you Quetza for posting this. I love these festivals, and will add next year's to my long term calendar. We attended one recently near Juraquilla and had a fabulous time. Thank you also for ferreting out the information on the Thai restaurant. Thai food is a family favorite, but we've not had good Thai since we left Alaska. Hmm...that sounds odd, doesn't it, but it is true. Alaska is quite the melting pot for a great many ethnic groups.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

FHBOY said:


> Doesn't a similar event take place in Chapala area? I think I read about it somewhere.


Mexico Art Show Maestros del Arte Art Fair, Ajijic, Jalisco, Mexico
Mexico Art Show Maestros del Arte Art Fair, Ajijic, Jalisco, Mexico
Feria Maestros del Arte. November 16-18, 2012. Friday & Saturday 10 am to 6
pm. Sunday 10 am to 4 pm. Club de Yates de Chapala (Chapala Yacht Club), ...


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Quetza said:


> Today was the last day in Mexico City, near the Ángel in Insurgentes.
> 
> It was a really big, really colourful festival with the presence of 75 countries. Every country had its stand and had a selection of their history, culture, food and turistic options for the public to go and know a bit more about them. With +/- a million and a half people attending, I wondered if someone from this forum went.
> 
> ...


Last edited by Quetza; Yesterday at 08:53 PM. Reason: Ortographic mistakes

Quetza, Please believe me, this is not meant to criticize your work. On the contrary, you might be one of the most perfectly bilingual members of the forum. I chuckled when I read your "ortographic mistakes" comment, as I thought you had done it intentionally as a tee-hee. I shared it with my wife and she took it as an opportunity to enlighten her poor, barely literate husband. Apparently, this is one of those words that we Gringos throw an extra H into, making it orthography. Your spelling was correct in what my wife calls the Mother Tongue. I apologize for my mis-read, but, since I considered it intentional, it was actually a compliment to your good humor, so, no harm done, no?


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

It does seem weird to me that Alaska aeems to be such a good place for thai food (I have problems to associate Alaska with anything that isn't cold weather stuff in my head ) 

Oh, true! That's... a bit embarassing, so what about we assume that I actually did it as a joke and take it as an example of my amazing good humor?  No harm done at all!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Ken Wood said:


> Last edited by Quetza; Yesterday at 08:53 PM. Reason: Ortographic mistakes
> 
> Quetza, Please believe me, this is not meant to criticize your work. On the contrary, you might be one of the most perfectly bilingual members of the forum. I chuckled when I read your "ortographic mistakes" comment, as I thought you had done it intentionally as a tee-hee. I shared it with my wife and she took it as an opportunity to enlighten her poor, barely literate husband. Apparently, this is one of those words that we Gringos throw an extra H into, making it orthography. Your spelling was correct in what my wife calls the Mother Tongue. I apologize for my mis-read, but, since I considered it intentional, it was actually a compliment to your good humor, so, no harm done, no?


Duh, I thought orthography had to due with maps or birds or sump'in. Duh.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Duh, I thought orthography had to due with maps or birds or sump'in. Duh.


If I may, orthography is spelling and ornithology is the study of birds. Not sure what the word for the study of maps is.  Hmmm, maybe I should look it up.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Cartography


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Cartography


Right. Right after I sent my previous message, that word popped into my head!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

:boom: Well, excuuuuuse me!!!!!

Meanwhile, can anyone tell me the word for the fear of the number 13? 

Class, Buehler, Buehler?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> :boom: Well, excuuuuuse me!!!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, can anyone tell me the word for the fear of the number 13?
> 
> Class, Buehler, Buehler?


Here you are: _Triskaidekaphobia_ (from Greek _tris_ meaning "3", _kai_ meaning "and", _deka _meaning "10" and _phobia_ meaning "fear" or "morbid fear") is fear of the number 13; it is a superstition and related to a specific fear of Friday the 13th, called _paraskevidekatriaphobia_ or _friggatriskaidekaphobia_. 

Triskaidekaphobia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

